# VW Squareback EV



## nutsandvoltsvw (Oct 29, 2007)

Greetings,
I'm building a 71 Squareback... it is a great car to electrify...
I have been working on it for 5-6 months, getting close... 1-2 hours per night...occasional weekend day... didn't use a kit... will be 120 volt, ADC 9 inch motor... from EV America... good people... here is a link to my site to check the progress...
http://www.jbkenterprises.net/ElectricVehicle.html
The next link here is a your tube video of my first motor test run...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUDk6B1TMk0
It has taken me a bit longer because my squareback was automatic so that all came out and I put in a 4 speed I found on E Bay...
This car is a lot heavier that a Beetle so 72 volts I think would be underpowered...
Good Luck on your project...

Robert
[email protected]
jbkenterprises.net
leanselling.us


----------



## kenaparsons (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello nutsandboltsvw, thanks for your response. My '73 squareback is the identical color of yours but thankfully I do have a 5-speed. It is in as good of shape as yours so I am ready to get started and am thinking about going the kit route (though as you point out, I shouldn't go as low as 72v for the motor)

But, I am quite interested to hear of your early-on experience. How much did it take to get the engine out in terms of time and effort? Are you able to place all batteries in the back? What kind of motor are you using? Are you using the Bentley's manual for the engine/trans info? Where are you ordering parts from for any worn down parts? 

I realize this is a host of questions but as I'm finding no one else w/ an EV squareback and you are past the first milestone (nice video, btw), I am interested in hearing any tips, ideas, things you'd do different 2nd time around, etc...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Aaw, now I'm jealous. I was considering a Squareback as a donor at one point, but now I think I want to do something newer. I do like your motor mount. That's pretty creative. I also like your idea of scrounging for used batteries while you build the car. I may take advantage of both of these ideas. No sense in spending big bucks until the project is actually ready to put down some reliable miles right?

VW conversions have a huge advantage over some simply because of their huge after-market support. Not only can you buy several complete EV kits for them, but if you need anything else for your car, someone has already made one... its a VW. Drag racing, baja, road racing, low riders, limos, 4x4s, hover craft, Ferrari look-alikes, you name it, someone has already done it with a VW.

So I say go for it. You will never find a simpler car to convert... to anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

A fastback or notch would hide the batteries better and it is heavier than than most other VW's. I am converting a VW Ghia with an Old Kaylor EV Kit. We are putting in a modern sepex controller modified by Kelly to work with our motors exclusive. We expect to see a better response from the motors and we will have full regen available. I will be wiring up the batteries this coming week and we are using a 72 volt system. 12 6 volt batteries. Three up front, six in the back seat area and three in the far back or maybe two and one in the rear luggage area to balance out the weight. 

http://www.inertext.homeunix.com/newkaylorkit/

This is the motor and adaptor for our setup. 100hp peak. 8000 rpm shunt motor. Military grade. No cheap stuff here. 

We should be testing by mid April. Batteries will be wired up this week and the rest will follow quickly. Once the mechanical stuff is working and we get a few good road tests done we will remove all the components and restore the Ghia then put it all back on and begin using the vehicle daily. 

: )


----------



## electricmonk (May 28, 2008)

You don't say where you are but I will assume it's America.For spare parts for your Square such as ball joints, bearings and such I would take a look at ISP West, they seem to have most parts either new or very good second hand. Another place for spares and advice on the car itself would be the SAMBA Forums. Just scroll down till you find the Type3 section. For parts click on the classifieds link at the top of the page. There are a whole swag of places and or people who would have virtually every part under the sun for your car. Just be advised that most parts are not interchangable with the Bug and some items are quite rare and very high priced. If you would like any info or advice on the car itself and I can help I would be only too happy to oblige.Jason


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

kenaparsons' conversion is well under way. I check his blog almost daily. 


http://squarebackev.blogspot.com/


----------

